# Alright which one of you is this?



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1449966481805097


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi roller... Lol


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Road Train!!!!


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

I didn't know fendt made train locomotives too.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Ain't me, but I could back it through a 12" gate 

Mark

...first liar don't stand a chance where i drink coffee.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats a disaster in the making. Those two middle trailers looked rather tippy.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Challenge accepted!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That could only be done safely in flat land.....here, the trailers would be on their sides or the rolls would be scattered behind.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

That could be me, but then what would I do for the rest of the summer? Being almost my total RB production is moved with one load.  I'd probably get bored or something (along with a ticket for holding up traffic).

Also looks like he left a few behind, what was he thinking? :huh:

Mark, I think I could back through a 11' 11" gate, you're up.  :lol:

Larry


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

That looks like a "here hold my beer" moment.


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Wow.

Though at 4mph he was probably less likely to hurt someone than the guy I saw this summer running 75+ mph down I75 in a pickup pulling a gooseneck with 12 rounds on the bottom, 11 on top in double rows with nary a strap. Not one single strap, didnt even have ramps on the back. One good pothole, of which there are plenty, would have been enough for one of the top bales to fall off the side or back. Or one good stab on the brakes and theyd be rolling off the top onto the cab of the truck. I'm amazed at what people seem to get away with.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

KYhaymaker said:


> Wow.
> Though at 4mph he was probably less likely to hurt someone than the guy I saw this summer running 75+ mph down I75 in a pickup pulling a gooseneck with 12 rounds on the bottom, 11 on top in double rows with nary a strap. Not one single strap, didnt even have ramps on the back. One good pothole, of which there are plenty, would have been enough for one of the top bales to fall off the side or back. Or one good stab on the brakes and theyd be rolling off the top onto the cab of the truck. I'm amazed at what people seem to get away with.


I'll call the po po on their ass if I can.....in a minute. There's no excuse for it.....could be a disaster at any moment.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Is my math correct? Either 130 or 133 rolls?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Tim/South said:


> Is my math correct? Either 130 or 133 rolls?


 Relax, it's only a 52 ton load!

I counted 130 either. That train sure caught the attention of my wife when she saw it paused while I was counting.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Tim/South said:


> Is my math correct? Either 130 or 133 rolls?


I counted 131... 11 on each of the rear wagons, but it's hard to tell on those. 48 on the front wagon, don't remember the rest offhand. Looks like they were made with a soft core baler, so even if they're 800 pound rolls, that's still 105,000 lbs of hay ALONE... not including the wagons or tractor! Yikes!

Gotta be South America... don't know of anyplace else you could get away with that LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> I counted 131... 11 on each of the rear wagons, but it's hard to tell on those. 48 on the front wagon, don't remember the rest offhand. Looks like they were made with a soft core baler, so even if they're 800 pound rolls, that's still 105,000 lbs of hay ALONE... not including the wagons or tractor! Yikes!
> 
> Gotta be South America... don't know of anyplace else you could get away with that LOL
> 
> Later! OL J R


Where you been JR, Indiana? Ain't heard from you In a ***** age......


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Where you been JR, Indiana? Ain't heard from you In a ***** age......


Yup, corn in the bins, beans in town, worked on the neighbor's new roof, got 2 farms chiseled...

Just got home last night. Plenty to do here now.

Later! OL J R


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

And all being pulled with the 1/2 bolt in the reach of the second wagon?

That's sumptin

It's a good feeling when the boxes are empty and the combine is put away JR.


----------

